# 322 receiver, only 1 TV can be watched, help



## david3394 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello all
New here, just found this forum and seems like the place I need to be to get some help. I have searched the posts, but can't seem to find my problem, close but not the same, so I apologize in advance if my problem has already been discussed.
I have a 322 receiver, and can only watch one TV at a time, not both on different channels. My wife had the equipment installed several years back, and it has worked this way since day one. (this install was done prior to my coming into the picture) When I am watching one TV 1, the other one will say something like aquiring signal, but never does. If I turn TV 1 off, I can watch TV2, and when I try to watch TV1 again, it will have the same message, trying to aquire signal. When I do a test switch, it says no signal present for satellite 1. Satellite 2 is ok for 110, 119, and 121. I know the coax is good for both receivers, and the 2 coax cables coming from the dish to the receiver are good too. Let me explain how it is wired,,, three coax cables going to a DP34 switch from the LNB. Two wires coming from DP34 switch (receiver 1 and receiver 2 nipples) that go to receiver 1 and receiver 2 satellite inputs on the receiver. Than coax from the receiver TV1 nipple to TV1, and coax from the receiver TV2 nipple to TV2. Thats all there is, no diplexers, or splitters or anything else. I moved one the receiver coaxes on the DP34 output to another receiver output, and the same result. I than switched the input coaxes on the back of the 322, (put sat 1 on TV2 input and sat 2 on TV1 input)and got the same result duing the test switch. (sat 2 was ok for all 3 sats, but no signal from sat 1) 
I'm pulling my hair out here, trying to get two TVs to work on different channels. Am I missing something that the installer didn't install?? Is the DP34 switch bad?? Bad LNB?? Bad 322 receiver?? Am I doing something wrong?? It seems like satellite one isn't getting signal to my receiver. Any schematics, equipment changes, or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Dave


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Have you had a technician out to look at this problem for you? The receiver, the switch, or one of the "satellite in" cables is most likely the culprit in this case.


----------

